# How to fix pitted headlights?



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I want to fix my pitted headlights before I purchase headlight armor for them. How do I get rid of the pits from road debris? Do I wet sand with 1000 and then with 2000 grit sand paper? New headlight assy are over $400 each! Too bad I just can't order the plastic cover.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've cleaned a few with a buffer and rubbing compound. Being careful not to get the plastic too hot doing it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The rubbing compound get rid of the pits?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It gets rid of most of them. It's not perfect, but they look tons better then before I started.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Rukee. I have to find some good rubbing compound.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey i just re clear coated my head lights they look brand new but you'll want to have someone do it that knows what to do so the clear wont flake off.. also if you are just gonna buff your lights you can try sanding them with 2000 to 4000 grit and then polish


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Any polish, low speed, lot of water. Try that before compound and compound before sanding. I've done some horrible looking lights that came out like new. I finish it with some plastic polish just to get that last bit of shine; it must be really fine.

I use plastic polish once a year to remove any fine marks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I end up buying a Plastic restore kit. It contains 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500 grit sandpaper, and plastic polishing compound. I end up using the Mcguires Plastic X compound, that I had on the shelf, it worked better than what the kit had. I did one of my headlights to test it out, then did all four of my wifes lights on her G8. After I got the lights taken car of, I installed Headlight Armor on the head and fog lights.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I just used the Mcguires kit and it got rid of the build up but did nothing for the pitting I'll need some sand paper and time I guess to fix that.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The 1000 grit got rid of most of the pits but some of the few deeper ones you can still see alittle. I didn't want to risk using a more rough grit, didn't want to damage the plastic more than what it was. Other than that they look way better than what I started out with. After you do it I suggest getting some Laminx or Headlight Armor to keep the protected.


----------

